# 67 gto pinstripe question



## Gramps (Jul 3, 2012)

Can anyone provide the width and spacing of the original painted on stripes for the 67 GTO? I believe from an earlier post that there was a narrow stripe on top and a wider stripe below. Were the originals at the beltline or below it? If below, what was the distance? Did the stripes come to a point at the front? Thanks for the help.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Above the beltline, and no point. Left open at the front with the thin stripe on top. Check out the thread(s) on "'67 GTO pinstripe" on the pyforumsonline. You'll find all the info you need!


----------



## Gramps (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks geeteeohguy.. I appreciate the info.


----------

